# Applying for self finance seats Guidelines



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

*The Self Finance Scheme of foreign students admission in professional institutions of Pakistan has recently been transferred to the HEC from the Economic Affairs Division. The scheme with limited number of seats in the disciplines of Medicine (MBBS), Dentistry (BDS), Pharmacy (D.Pharmacy) and B.Sc. Engineering is meant to facilitate both foreign as well as Pakistan origin dual nationality holder students living abroad, for admission in universities/institutions of Pakistan. A student with his/her HSSC or equivalent qualification (either from Pakistan or abroad) is eligible to apply. 
Prescribed application form and detailed general conditions of the programme can be downloaded from the HEC Website www.hec.gov.pk/sfs. The last date for receipt of application forms (complete in all respects) is 31st August, 2006. Incomplete applications as well as applications received after the due date shall not be entertained.

http://www.hec.gov.pk/htmls/indigenous/fradm/Index.htm
*​*GENERAL CONDITIONS / GUIDE LINES*​*FOR ADMISSION OF FOREIGN AND PAKISTANI ORIGIN*​*FOREIGN STUDENTS UNDER SELF-FINANCE SCHEME (SFS)*​
1. The applicant must hold foreign nationality at the time of admission
2. Foreign students of Pakistani Origin admitted under this Scheme will pay the tuition fee and other dues at the rate fixed by the institution concerned with out any relaxation directly to the institution concerned. Last year fee rates are given at annex-I.
3. The applicant must have passed Higher Secondary School or equivalent examination (either from Pakistan or abroad) with the following combinations of subjects.
a) For MBBS / BDS / D. Pharmacy: English, Physics, Chemistry and Biology.
b) For B.Sc. Engineering: English, Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics. 
4. Selection of the students against the seats allocated to foreign students of Pakistani origin will be made purely on merit to be determined by Higher Education Commission Islamabad on the basis of marks obtained by the students in Higher Secondary or equivalent examination. However, final selection will be made by the institutions concerned keeping in view their threshold marks / grades and other requirements.
5. As per P.M.D.C?s regulations maximum age limit is 25 years at the time of admission.
6. The student should not have a study gap of more than two years after passing his HSSC or Equivalent Examinations.
7. Application Form typed or printed shall be submitted in triplicate and each Form must be accompanied by attested copies of the following documents:-
a) Certificates / Marks Sheet of HSSC / equivalent examination.
b) Equivalence Certificate from Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) Islamabad where applicable i.e. in case of foreign qualification.
c) Recent Photograph (4 copies).
d) Copy of foreign Passport of the applicant.
e) Proof of Pakistani Origin i.e. Pakistani Passport / National Identity Card / Registration Form etc.
8. The documents received on fax will be considered only if its original copies have received subsequently.
9. Foreign nationals are required to send their applications to the Mr. Mahmood Sultan,Deputy Director, Academics (Awards) Room No. B-106, Academics Block, Higher Education Commission, Islamabad, Phone No.051-9040316 through the Embassy of Pakistan in their respective countries or through Embassy of their own country in Pakistan against reserved seats / self financing scheme.
10. Applicants of Pakistani Origin may submit their applications directly on the above mentioned address or through Embassy of Pakistan in their respective country or respective Embassy in Islamabad.
11. Application will not be entertained due to any of the following reasons:
a) if the application is incomplete or not properly filled in;
b) received without attested copies of the requisite documents;
c) received without Admission Proforma;
d) received after closing date i.e. 31st August, 2006.
12. Selection of the students for admission in various universities and colleges is decided on merit as determined by the Higher Education Commission and subject to quota / availability of seats. However, final selection will be made by the concerned institution.
13. Migration from one University / College to any other University / College will not be allowed without prior approval of the Higher Education Commission.
14. Applicants will not be allowed after admission
a) to change their discipline and
b) to claim exemption of tuition fee and other dues
15. Students who do not fulfil the requisite criteria need not apply. Ineligible students even if admitted are liable to expulsion at any stage and the Higher Education Commission does not accept any liability whatsoever in this regard.
16. Admission / processing of all cases will be finalized within two months after commencement of classes after which no application from any category of candidates will be accepted.
17. The above rules shall be applicable to all foreign students admitted under Self Finance Basis Scheme.

http://www.hec.gov.pk/htmls/indigenous/fradm/gen_cond.htm


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

HEC- BC Higher Education Linkages Program Link for self finance admission for foreign students to govt medical schools for this year. Those who didnt get in on this list should also wait a month or two as many of the admitted ones back out.


----------



## optiplex (Dec 9, 2007)

my grand percentage is 77.9 should i get admission in sheik zayed me very tensed


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

optiplex said:


> my grand percentage is 77.9 should i get admission in sheik zayed me very tensed


I think you have a pretty good shot, optiplex. You should definitely consider applying. 77.9 comes to marks around 850, and if you take a look at the list for those who were accepted under the Self-Finance Scheme this year, most had marks ranging from the low 800s to low 900s, so I would say you're in the competitive range.

You should also know though that no one can give you a definite answer on that. Competition each year largely determines who gets in where relative to where you stand in that pool of applicants. I would encourage you to apply and keep your options open in case you don't get your #1 pick.

Good luck #happy.


----------



## mdterrapin (Jun 24, 2006)

AOA Smeer,
As I recall you were to leave for Pakistan very soon. If you are already in Pakistan I hope you are finding it fine. Anyways, I wanted to ask whether you went as a high school graduate or after completing your undergrad, or perhaps in the middle. I am a high school senior looking to apply to Pakistan. I have applied to Universities here in Maryland also, but nevertheless I wish to apply to Pakistan. 
As a high school senior, when can I apply to Pakistan. Do I need my graduation diploma to do so, or can you apply early like you do in the U.S. Also, I am assuming the IBBC looks at your senior year grades to. I am asking since as you know many U.S colleges only look at the first half of the year but your G.P.A is determined by the end of the junior year. 
Lastly, aside from the required science courses for admission I have taken AP envirnomental science and Forensic science. Could this possible help..Also, my junior year in addition to Chem, Physics and Biology I took a college level Anatomy and Physiology course. Do you think the IBCC will consider this in their evaluation. 

Thanks man for all your help. I knw you must be really busy and all these days, but please when ever you have time and chance, please do reply.

Umer


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

mdterrapin said:


> AOA Smeer,
> As a high school senior, when can I apply to Pakistan. Do I need my graduation diploma to do so, or can you apply early like you do in the U.S. Also, I am assuming the IBBC looks at your senior year grades to. I am asking since as you know many U.S colleges only look at the first half of the year but your G.P.A is determined by the end of the junior year.


Unfortunately you'll have to wait until you graduate to apply because the 1st thing you'll need is IBCC equivalence and you'll need a high school diploma to get that issued. However, since most schools in Pakistan begin either in December or January you'll have several months to get everything done(start as soon as you can because it's often a lengthy process) and secure a spot for the following year.

IBCC will look at all 4 years of your high school transcript.



mdterrapin said:


> Lastly, aside from the required science courses for admission I have taken AP envirnomental science and Forensic science. Could this possible help..Also, my junior year in addition to Chem, Physics and Biology I took a college level Anatomy and Physiology course. Do you think the IBCC will consider this in their evaluation.


As far as I know IBCC will not factor in Environmental science, Forensics, Anatomy or any other science course that they don't specifically request(chem, bio, physics)...If you've taken the AP test for environmental science and scored well in it they may look at that.


----------



## DR.MOON (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi everyone.

What are the chances of someone with a FSc equivalence of 71% (Im guessing these havent really got mine converted yet) to enter a Government College? Or a Private one, like Shifa perhaps??

Any useful information will be much appreciated.


----------



## mdterrapin (Jun 24, 2006)

Medgrunt,
Thank you! Your response is much appreciated. Do you think I can call the IBCC and ask them whether they would accept the Ap environmental science score?? Aside from that, currently as I am applying to colleges around the Maryland, Baltimore area my high school procedure is that the Guidance office sends the official transcripts..but as I have seen them they dont really look all that official, just a sticker on the back, stating that if the seal is broken (sticker is torn) its invalid and no attestation or any of that stuff. Do you think I need to request the school for additional steps to make sure that IBCC does not have any questions about the validity of my transcripts??? Attestation, signature of the pricipal.. etc??


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

mdterrapin said:


> Medgrunt,
> Thank you! Your response is much appreciated. Do you think I can call the IBCC and ask them whether they would accept the Ap environmental science score?? Aside from that, currently as I am applying to colleges around the Maryland, Baltimore area my high school procedure is that the Guidance office sends the official transcripts..but as I have seen them they dont really look all that official, just a sticker on the back, stating that if the seal is broken (sticker is torn) its invalid and no attestation or any of that stuff. Do you think I need to request the school for additional steps to make sure that IBCC does not have any questions about the validity of my transcripts??? Attestation, signature of the pricipal.. etc??


You can definitely call the IBCC and ask them whether or not they'll accept your AP score.

It would be best to give your official high school transcript directly to IBCC along with all of your other documents as the chances of it being used as a napkin (will hopefully) decrease significantly. As long as it is sealed it should be fine, although I believe that most schools have official copies signed by the principal so you might want to get that done if you can. Regardless of what you do though the IBCC office will probably still send a letter(via snail mail) to the high school themselves to confirm that you graduated from there and etc.


----------

